# My D'Bohemia FOTD:)



## Wildcherry (May 5, 2005)

Just got back awhile ago with my D'Bohemia haul, was soo much fun
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




























 Face:Trucco studiolights foundation and MAC moistureblend concealor
cheeks:fancy ray
eyes: bagatelle and D'Bohemia, coco in crease,oceanique under browbone
lined on top with shade fluidliner, lined underneath with prose and fancy
lips: MAC oak lipliner, La Mode lipstick, Beaute lipglass

* on a side note, the MA matched me as being an NW20 in the concealor, I thought for sure Id be the lightest shade 15. I am new to the MAC colors and still am not sure what the NC NW stuff means. You can't tell in the pictures but would you say nw20 is accurate or no(going by my general skintone)? thanks


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 5, 2005)

soooo pretty!! i love the lips!!


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2005)

You look absolutely stunning! Those colors fit you perfectly!


----------



## nikki_v83 (May 5, 2005)

*****


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 5, 2005)

I think it seems to match you hon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You and I have the exact same type of colorings (I'm a natural red-head as well...only more auburn in shade....and getting darker as I get older!).....

GORGEOUS look and you are soooo lovely!  Wow...great job on the makeup!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 5, 2005)

Gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Chelsea (May 5, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Juneplum (May 6, 2005)

absolutely gorgeous! wildcherry u r BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## amy (May 6, 2005)

Those colors look like they were MADE for you!
I love the fact that this collection looks so fab on...lighter ladies (my little PPP butt is included in that group, so I'm hoping I can pull these off too!).

So fresh, so pretty!


----------



## arewethereyeti (May 6, 2005)

Those shadows look fabulous on you!


----------



## jasper17 (May 6, 2005)

Those colors look amazing on you!  Very pretty!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 6, 2005)

You are absolutely beautiful. It's as if D'Bohemia was made for you!! The colors suit you perfectly!!


----------



## pink_kittie_kat (May 6, 2005)

nc=need cool
nw=need warm
and its a match =)


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

It matches you in a gorgeous way!
/me wants her D'Bohemia stuff ASAP!!


----------



## jamiemeng (May 6, 2005)

those colors are perfect on you.gorgeous job with the makeup. WOWWWW.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 6, 2005)

D'Bohemia was _made _for you. : )  You look beautiful.


----------



## Wildcherry (May 6, 2005)

Thanks a bunch everyone! I am loving this line and must say its got great lasting quality. I wore coco and the cream blush and the lipstick today and they all lasted through a whole day of running around town and doing errands. Most cream blushes disappear pretty quick on me but this one is awesome.


----------



## Cleopatra (May 7, 2005)

Love the eyes.  Gawjus as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait until we get D'Bohemia here in Australia so I can try it


----------



## M (May 7, 2005)

WOW!  This looks so beautiful on you!


----------



## breathless (Oct 6, 2005)

your lips are amazing!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 6, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 6, 2005)

omg!  It's Laura Prepon!


----------



## KMFH (Oct 6, 2005)

You look just like Laura Prepon (spel?) off that 70's Show, you look great!


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Oct 8, 2005)

you make me want d'bohemia even more! mmmm.


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 8, 2005)

you are pretty


----------



## missytakespics (Oct 8, 2005)

i love that lipcolor on you, it is a perfect match for your skin and hair. i wish i could find a match like that - this looks fantastic!


----------



## cherryblossom girl (Oct 8, 2005)

Very, very pretty!  Prose & Fancy looks especially nice on your eyes.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Oct 8, 2005)

That is stunning love the lips


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Oct 8, 2005)

I loooove your lip color!!! 

And you do look like the girl from That 70's Show


----------

